# Official Recruiting Thread



## kansasalumn

*Recruit Updates*

Hey all. As per Big_CKansas, he would like to give some insight of recruits. So for per his request, I am setting up a sticky for him and as well as other posters to post about recruits. Now here are the rules:

-Please no pictures. I just want insight. Which player is going to which school? for an example

-Recuritment updates on your favorite school or other schools. Who they are going after.

-insight of how the recruits will fit in with that particular school? For example, how will JR Griddons will fit in the KU system? Will he get playing time with Kieth Langford and Bryant Nash ahead of him at the 2 guard and small forward?

-You can post up links to articles, just make sure they are tasteful.

I will post other rules if they are applied. For any questions about the rules, please ask the moderators of these boards. Thanks.

kansasalumn


----------



## kansasalumn

Here is an example on what I am talking about here. Below some one link up a site that has rankings of this up coming recruis. Check out it out.

<a href="http://basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6233">http://basketballboards.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6233</a>


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Right now I am just going to give*

you guys two sites for updates on recruits

Prospects and who they are considering
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=9&c=4


A site where you can get information on recruiting for you favorite team

http://www.theinsiders.com/index.html?

Just click one of the conferences on the find your school index.


----------



## FSH

Do you guys think Syracuse is gonna get anyone good this year in recruiting? The Last couple of years 2 of the best freshman either wanted to go to Syracuse or they came to Syracuse(Hodges and Anthony)..So i wanted to know if this year will be the 3rd straight year Syracuse has someone big wanted to go to school here..Thanks


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Syracuse is looking at*

They are looking at Charlie Villanueva and Mustafa Shakur, but they seem to be to far away for them to have a shot at them. Both appear to have there final 3 decided.

They have already recieved a committment from Demetrius Nichols, and are looking at top 100 Tyler Smith. There only other committment is from Louis McCroskey from the Bonx. 

They appear to be having a off year.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Strawberry Jr to Maryland*

Daryl Strawberry, Jr, a 6-4 combo guard, committed to the Terrapins today. The California native enjoyed his campus visit and decided to come to the East coast for his college ball.

I was a little surprised that he was being recruited by so many big schools. With Mike Jones, a top 20 talent, already committed to the Terps, Strawberry just doesn't make sense unless he will be playing the point. 

Regardless, he's a decent player but won't be a star.


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: Strawberry Jr to Maryland*



> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Daryl Strawberry, Jr, a 6-4 combo guard, committed to the Terrapins today. The California native enjoyed his campus visit and decided to come to the East coast for his college ball.
> 
> I was a little surprised that he was being recruited by so many big schools. With Mike Jones, a top 20 talent, already committed to the Terps, Strawberry just doesn't make sense unless he will be playing the point.
> 
> Regardless, he's a decent player but won't be a star.


in yesterdays paper, it said he was gooing to Late night at Kansas. looks like that is out.


----------



## bender

*Foust and Lavender to Oklahoma*

5'7 Sr PG Andrew Lavender and 6'7 Sr WF Brandon Foust, Columbus (Brookhaven) OH. have committed to the University of Oklahoma. Both players also played for All Ohio, which was among the top three AAU summer programs this summer. Andrew Lavender was the top point-guard in the country this summer. He played in the USA Festival in Colorado Springs, CO., Nike Camp, NBA Camp, and on the Nike Circuit with his All Ohio Team. Lavender is very difficult to defend. He can hit the 3-point shot. He can blow past you. He can thread a needle with his pin point pass from anywhere on the court.

Georgia Elite Magazine


----------



## bender

*Wingate headed to Tennesse*

6'10" Senior PF Major Wingate, Suwannee (North Gwinnett HS) has made his selection on September 27th. He will play at the University of Tennessee.


----------



## JustinYoung

The highly overrated shooting guard Tac Minor committed to LSU after a disappointing summer. The 5'10" Texan could have gone to a better school had he learned how to at least pass the ball.


----------



## bender

Hard judgement, Justin.  Tack is ranked top 25 by most scouts.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Hard judgement, Justin.  Tack is ranked top 25 by most scouts.


Not anymore. He's lucky to be in the top 50. But I suppose when you are as high as #4 on one list, falling is the only way to go. 

Minor is a good player. Don't get me wrong. He can light it up when he's on. He's certainly charismatic. I really enjoyed interviewing him. Good kid. Nice personality. But when he steps onto the court, he loses focus on the team game. He wants to shoot, shoot, shoot.

During the summer he had Ndi Ebi, Daniel Gibson and Justin Benson all on the same team. Minor should have averaged 7+ assits plus 15 ppg, but he didn't. 

Any scout that really watched him would echo the same thing.


----------



## bender

*Ndubi Ebi committed to Arizona*

Westbury Christian senior forward Ndubi Ebi committed to Arizona at a news conference this morning at his high school in Houston. 

The 6-8, 195-pound Ebi also considered Duke, Texas and Houston. 

All the schools made last-minute pitches, but Blue Devils coach Mike Krzyzewski and assistant Steve Wojciechowski met with Ebi for more than two hours last night. Still, the Wildcats won out in the end.

Full story


----------



## The Truth

This actually may be better for Duke. I was afraid if they landed Ebi, they would miss out on Luol Deng. Hopefully this will help Deng make his decision.


----------



## JustinYoung

Well that sucks...but at least he's going to play for another great program and Hall of Fame coach. The Pastner connection makes it a perfect fit. Good pickup for the 'Cats.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Padgett Committs To Kansas*

Click here for the story 

The coveted big man will be a Jayhawk according to Rob Matera of Bob Gibbons' All Star Report. 

This a huge committment for Roy Williams. We all know that he wouldn't go without a quality post player. Mix him with JR Giddens and you have a solid 1-2 punch.


----------



## kansasalumn

*Re: Padgett Committs To Kansas*



> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Click here for the story
> 
> The coveted big man will be a Jayhawk according to Rob Matera of Bob Gibbons' All Star Report.
> 
> This a huge committment for Roy Williams. We all know that he wouldn't go without a quality post player. Mix him with JR Giddens and you have a solid 1-2 punch.


ALso add Omar Wikes who committed today


----------



## bender

*Forbes committed to Virginia*

Gary Forbes, #41 of 2003 (by NBAdraft.net), did select Virginia over Georgia Tech.

Full Story


----------



## bender

*Shakur's finalists*

Mustafa Shakur from Philly is expected to decided between Arizona and North Carolina State very soon.

(updated)
He has set up a Press Conference for Tuesday October 8, 2002 at 7PM at the Hunting Park Rec Center in North Philly.
(/updated)


----------



## kansasalumn

what are on the words of brian Butch and Ronnie brewer?


----------



## JustinYoung

The 2002 Come From Nowhere award winner, Von Wafer, committed to FSU today. Wow, a big surprise! Now only if he can pick a _high school_ to play at.


----------



## bender

*Telfair?*

Does anybody know who is recruiting Sebastian Telfair? And who leads?


----------



## Big_CKansas

*All I know is...*

From what I have heard, he is a huge fan of the Blue Devils, and would not mind attending Duke. But he seems to have the NBA in the future.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> what are on the words of brian Butch ... ?


"Padgett's decision should make it a little easier for 6-11 Brian Butch (West HS/Appleton, Wis.) who was also considering Kansas and Arizona, along with North Carolina, Wisconsin, and Marquette. North Carolina, Wisconsin and Arizona must be given a slight edge over Marquette now for Butch. And North Carolina, which was mentioned at one time or another with every quality big man prospect in the class, will now really bring it for Butch." - ESPN


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: All I know is...*



> Originally posted by <b>Big_CKansas</b>!
> From what I have heard, he is a huge fan of the Blue Devils, and would not mind attending Duke. But he seems to have the NBA in the future.


Never at any time would Coach K take Telfair onto the team at Duke. If he did, I'll officially retire as a Duke supporter.


----------



## JustinYoung

The nation's top prep PG Mustafa Shakur committed to Arizona last night, according to Frank Burlison of Fox Sports. 

That is a huge committment for Lute, who can now claim the #1 recruiting class in the land after Ndi Ebi committed earlier in the month. 

The rich get richer, right?


----------



## bender

Yeah, Duke thought they could land the #1 recruiting class again with Ndudi Ebi and Luol Deng. With Ebi now Arizona bound, even Deng isn't favoring Duke. Just read what Mike Sullivan of RivalsHoops.com wrote in his board. I guess Deng is headed to Mizzou.

BTW: Here's a nice article about Luol Deng. And an interview.


----------



## bender

*Ibekwe to Maryland*

Ekene Ibekwe of Carson (CA) High is headed to Maryland. He is ranked #31 of class of 2003 by NBAdraft.net.

Full Story by Dave Telep.


----------



## bender

*Wesley Washington to Minnesota*

Mater Dei High (Calif.) guard Wesley Washington, who recently de-committed from Cal, has now committed to Minnesota.


----------



## bender

*Ariza to UCLA*

The talented small forward from Los Angeles Westchester, Trevor Ariza, decides to stay close to home and verbally commits to UCLA. Full Story


----------



## JustinYoung

This shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone with Evan Burns leaving UCLA before he even got started. Plus Ariza will be a perfect fit for the Bruins.

Part of me was hoping he'd come to Georgia but with Gibbs and Akubar (sp?) here, it makes sense that he stays home. 

But the thing I don't get is Florida's sub par PGs that basically took a spot from Ariza, whose father played there and has a good relationship with the school. If Appleby or the other PG didn't commit to Florida, I would have to think Ariza is coming to the SEC. But overall, good in state committment for Lavin....again.


----------



## bender

*Darian Townes*

Justin, do you know Darian Townes? He's listed between #40 and #60 of 2003 by most scouts, although he broke the Virginia high school single season record for blocks as a sophomore held by Alonzo Mourning for well over a decade. I know he's Georgetown bound, so do you think he's able to continue the row of great Hoyas centers?


----------



## bender

*Shagari Alleyne leaning toward Rutgers*

"Big news for Rutgers: 7-3 center likely on way" by The Star-Ledger

"7-footer leaning toward Rutgers" by NorthJersey.com

"Shagari Alleyne, a 7-foot-3 center at Rice High School in Manhattan, has narrowed his college choices to Rutgers and Kentucky, and will announce his decision Monday night at his school. According to two people close to Alleyne, he will choose Rutgers, unless he has a last-minute change of mind."


----------



## KJay

ku won't touch him either.


----------



## JustinYoung

*Re: Darian Townes*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Justin, do you know Darian Townes? He's listed between #40 and #60 of 2003 by most scouts, although he broke the Virginia high school single season record for blocks as a sophomore held by Alonzo Mourning for well over a decade. I know he's Georgetown bound, so do you think he's able to continue the row of great Hoyas centers?


I only had the chance to watch him for a half because he turned his ankle at left the tournament. But from the brief time that I saw him I noticed his defensive skills. He is a long player who can play like the G-town centers of old. He got into foul trouble and was a little impatient at times but most high schoolers...er AAU players are. 

Offensively, he's not that great. He'll need to improve that angle of his game before he'll become on of the better Hoya players. Plus he's not nearly as tall as they have him listed. I'd say 6-8.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> ku won't touch him either.


Why shouldn't they?



> Originally posted by <b>Justin Young</b>!
> ... Plus he's not nearly as tall as they have him listed. I'd say 6-8.


Yeah, few sites list him as 6-9, others as 6-10. He might grow a bit. But even if not, big time shot-blockers don't need size, see Ben Wallace :yes:


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Yeah, few sites list him as 6-9, others as 6-10. He might grow a bit. But even if not, big time shot-blockers don't need size, see Ben Wallace :yes:


Or see the 4,593,295 other 6-8 shot blockers that _don't_ make it.


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> Or see the 4,593,295 other 6-8 shot blockers that _don't_ make it.


That's mean  . 
I know what you mean, there are thousands of players, who have the skills but not the size to _make it_. But not every of them has broke Alonzo's record.


----------



## KJay

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't they?
> 
> 
> Yeah, few sites list him as 6-9, others as 6-10. He might grow a bit. But even if not, big time shot-blockers don't need size, see Ben Wallace :yes:


because Roy after the Deshawn Stevenson recuritment hasn't touched a kid that has been thought to jump to the pros.


----------



## bender

Nobody said Alleyne considers Kansas. He is going to decide between Rutgers and *Kentucky*.


----------



## bender

*Villanueva likely to decide soon*

Dave Telep expect Charlie Villanueva to announce his college decision next Tuesday. His finalists are Seton Hall and Villanova, along with Indiana and Illinois. IMO he'll choose the Pirates.


----------



## JustinYoung

To follow the Blair Academy trend...Loul Deng was recently at Duke for the annual Blue-White scrimmage. He seemed to enjoy himself according to the Duke recruiting sites. 

His father is supposed to be coming across the pond to help his son decide on the best option. (psst Loul - pick Duke! pick Duke!)


----------



## bender

According to Rob Harrington (PrepStars.com), the Blair duo will announce their decisions during next week, and possibly the same day, November 5.

Furthermore Anthony Tucker recently commit to Texas. The BF out of Raleigh (NC) Enloe HS is ranked among the top100 of 2003.


----------



## bender

*Shagari made it official*

Alleyne announced at a press conference that he picked Rutgers over Kentucky. The commitment is RU's third and literally their biggest to date. Full Story


----------



## bender

*Butch to Wisconsin*

Brian Butch stepped up the plate. Finally, it was his turn to bat. On Wednesday, he hit one out of the park for the Wisconsin Badgers. Full Story


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Villanueva to Illini!*

Deng to Duke!

The announcements are set for tommorrow, but it seems this is how it will shake out.

Charlie Villanueva to Illinois Fighting Illin

Loul Deng to Duke Blue Devils


----------



## bender

*It's official now*










Boys basketball Blair basketball stars Deng, Villanueva select colleges


----------



## bender

*Ariza didn't commit to UCLA*



> _SchoolSports_ did learn that Westchester High (Calif.) 6-foot-8 power forward Trevor Ariza has not committed to UCLA, as has been widely reported.
> 
> Despite reports that he pledged to the Bruins last month, Ariza told SchoolSports that he is still undecided among his five finalists — UCLA, Florida, UNLV, Georgia and Indiana.
> 
> UCLA is still a major consideration because of its proximity to home, and he may very well end up there when the dust settles. But according to Ariza, the Bruins are far from a done deal at this point.
> 
> “Staying local is something I’m considering in my college election process because it’s like being home, but I have to do what’s best for me as far as where I end up,” said Ariza...


Full Story


----------



## spartanfan2003

Does anyone know the latest on Canadian Olu Famatimi. Last I heard he was either going to Michigan State, Arkansas, Cincinnati, or Duke. Anyone hear otherwise?


----------



## bender

Olu Famutimi commited to Arkansas some weeks ago.


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Olu Famutimi commited to Arkansas some weeks ago.


**** stupid canadian! got an article?


----------



## bender

"Famutimi chooses Arkansas over MU"


----------



## bender

*Ariza to UCLA, Part 2*

Finally Ariza inked a national letter of intent on Thursday to play for the Bruins after all.

With Ariza out of the mix, only four of the Top 50 recruits in the Class of 2003 are still uncommitted. Those four are *LeBron James* of St. Vincent-St. Mary High (Ohio), *Brandon Bass* of Capitol High (La.), *Darryl Watkins* of Paterson Catholic High (N.J.) and *Linas Kleiza* of Montrose Christian School (Md.). Where do you think they'll go?

My guesses:
LeBron James - most likely NBA, but if he commits it'll be UNC
Brandon Bass - Louisiana State
Darryl Watkins - Villanova
Linas Kleiza - ??


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Class of 2004*

Marvin Williams, a 6-8 SF/PF from Washington, has trimmed his list to 6. On that list are Kansas, Washington, Duke, UNC, Arizona, and Oregon. 

http://www.thesunlink.com/sports/2002/november/1116marvinwillia.html


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> "Famutimi chooses Arkansas over MU"


I hate how they say he is from Flint, when he is a Canadian, everyone from Flint goes to Michigan State.


----------



## bender

Recruiting priorities are changing


----------



## Potland03

*Linas Kleiza*

I just saw him play at the Iolani Classic. The guy would be a huge lift for any team. He had a ton of great post moves, really quick and was a rebounding and shot-blocking machine. He could also take his game outside. He will be a major force wherever he ends up. There was a lot of talk around that Arizona had the upper hand for him. Well see.


----------



## Big_CKansas

Brandon Bass has committed to LSU!

2004 guard, Joe Crawford has committed to Michigan!

First real recruiting news for a long time. Recruits are beginning to take official visits now. Daniel Gibson, Top 10 guard in 2004, CJ Henry, and 2005 recruit, are visting Kansas this weekend!


----------



## kansasalumn

> Originally posted by <b>Big_CKansas</b>!
> Brandon Bass has committed to LSU!
> 
> 2004 guard, Joe Crawford has committed to Michigan!
> 
> First real recruiting news for a long time. Recruits are beginning to take official visits now. Daniel Gibson, Top 10 guard in 2004, CJ Henry, and 2005 recruit, are visting Kansas this weekend!


a good weekend with 105th anniversary this season. Already been 5 yeaars since 100? Dman I am gettting old. i was a soph at the 100 years.


----------



## pharcyde

*Re: Linas Kleiza*



> Originally posted by <b>Potland03</b>!
> I just saw him play at the Iolani Classic. The guy would be a huge lift for any team. He had a ton of great post moves, really quick and was a rebounding and shot-blocking machine. He could also take his game outside. He will be a major force wherever he ends up. There was a lot of talk around that Arizona had the upper hand for him. Well see.


Linas Kleiza is believed to be a Missouri lean, and has been for a long time. Most recruiting guru's basically feel that it would be a surprise for him to go elsewhere.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate how they say he is from Flint, when he is a Canadian, everyone from Flint goes to Michigan State.


He grew up in Canada, but he's been in Flint since he was about 15 I believe. Why shouldn't they say he was from Flint? Also, just so everyone knows, Olu has torn his ACL, I don't know how severely, so his game might change quite a bit. He was a great athlete before it happened, so if he loses some of his vert or quickness he'll have to change his game.


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Mizzou is definently at the top of Klieza's list!*

In the class of 2004, Stephen Hill has committed to Arkansas over Kansas and Missouri.

http://theinsidershoops.theinsiders.com/2/93955.html


----------



## pharcyde

*Re: Mizzou is definently at the top of Klieza's list!*



> Originally posted by <b>Big_CKansas</b>!
> In the class of 2004, Stephen Hill has committed to Arkansas over Kansas and Missouri.
> 
> http://theinsidershoops.theinsiders.com/2/93955.html


Hill's a major project. He's ranked so highly based off his height alone, it seems. I've seen him play and he's been dominated by much smaller players who are getting absolutely no college looks.


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Daniel Gibson down to 3 schools!*

Gibson is down to 3 schools, Texas, OU, and Kansas. He says he is no where near a lock for Texas!

http://pub202.ezboard.com/fouinside...cID=7864.topic- This is from OUInsiders and head of the OU boards so he knows what he is talking about! He can't put anything up that is a lie!


----------



## bender

According to Dave Telep Gibson commited to Texas.

Anyone know where these 3 guys from Georgia (Smith, Howard, Morris) going to commit? Maybe all to the same school?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> According to Dave Telep Gibson commited to Texas.
> 
> Anyone know where these 3 guys from Georgia (Smith, Howard, Morris) going to commit? Maybe all to the same school?


bender - Looking into my crystal ball...the big three will be as follows: Smith will enter the draft. He doesn't have the grades to make it. If he magically qualifies he will likely stay in the southeast (SEC - Florida, Georgia ACC - GT [doubtful]).

Morris is a good as gold for Georgia Tech. They went to nearly all of his home games. Assistant coach Willie Reese was the head coach at Landmark Christian, where Morris plays at. Good pick up for the Jackets. He will be great for them. 

Howard is still hard to figure out. The 6'10" manchild has tons of choices: UNC, Duke, GT, Louisville, etc. All of those schools watched him closely this season. He scored 20 and pulled 19 boards last night. Great player and can play all over the floor.

I will be watching them very closely this summer. Amazing that they all play on the same AAU squad. Man I love living in Atlanta.


----------



## OZZY

Kris Humphries:







Again, like most of you know he is going to Duke next year. I think he made the wrong choice considering the talent at Duke at the 3 and 4 spots because Kris at 6-9 235 might not get the playing time he would on another school. But he is still a very solid player and I wish him the best.

Lawerence McKenzie:







Another fine player that got away. He is a very quick and athletic PG with good solid PG skills. He is very good at pentrating the lane and has leadership qualities, he is going to take the place of Hollis Price on OU.

Longar Longar:







Another very talented player that got away, he has great size at 6-9 200, needs to get bigger but he has a ton of talent. He to is going to OU next year.

Kerry Woolridge:







A very good athlete and that should help the Gophers right away with perimiter defense and overall athletic ability. Just a shame such talent from in state got away, nice size at 6-7 200.

Wesley Washington 







The second Gopher recruit, should provide a outside scoring force on the team and like Woolridge he will improve the Gophers overall athletic ability, he is 6-3 170.


----------



## OZZY

*Gophers 2004*

Lyndale Burleson: 







A very big pickup if the Gophers can do it, very talented player and is the brother of starting PG Kevin Burleson. And that always helps a little bit.

Spencer Tollackson:







A very good sign for the Gophers, will provide much needed toughness in the year 2004 with his 6-8 250 frame.

Steven Neal:







A very good athlete at 6-4 180 from in state, nice overall prospect and has a high interest in the Gophers. Only problem is OU is going after him, I guess they love to get there ballers from Minnesota.


----------



## OZZY

*USC's Twin connection.*

Rodrick Stewart:









Lodrick Stewart:









USC got there hands on a par of great athletes right here with the Stewart twins. Very good job by Henry Bibby getting this group of athletic guards together.

Just think of a backcourt with the Craven twins and the Stewart twins! Watchout out!


----------



## pharcyde

*Re: USC's Twin connection.*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Rodrick Stewart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodrick Stewart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC got there hands on a par of great athletes right here with the Stewart twins. Very good job by Henry Bibby getting this group of athletic guards together.
> 
> Just think of a backcourt with the Craven twins and the Stewart twins! Watchout out!


You can also throw Pooh Day into that backcourt for USC. He's a combo guard from KC who at 6-1 or so is a great scorer. He's another amazing athlete, and combined with those four should give them one of, if not the most athletic backcourt in the Pac 10. Minnesota was after him pretty strongly, I believe. They were also after another Missouri point guard, Spencer Laurie, but he's going to Missouri. For what it's worth, Day would've gone to Mizzou in a heartbeat but they never offered him a scholarship. Apparently he's got a lot of work to be able to run the point and Quin didn't feel like he fit in with what the team was doing.

I've read a little bit about Burleson (MU was listed with him for awhile, but I don't believe they are anymore) and liked what I'd heard. He should be a pretty good player, but MU's first choice for a point guard in 2004 is Jason Horton, Daniel Horton's younger brother, who's a little more highly rated than Burleson.


----------



## OZZY

I don't know about everyone else but I think Kris Humphries played a pretty solid McDonalds All American game. He has been a post player in high school over the years but he showed a different part of his game. He showed he can really run the floor, and has a nice jump shot when he gets himself set. And defensively with that great build and strength he could be pretty good at the SF spot. The big question I had was what will he play SF or PF? But he showed the ability to go up against the best SF's in the country and he defended them ok and he even penetrated against some of them. 

I wish him the best at Duke even though I think it was a huge mistake going there because of the talent they already have at the SF and PF spots. And I'm not saying it just because I wanted him to go on the Gophers, any school where he would start I would want him to go there.


----------



## ChiBullsFan

OZZY,

I'm not sure I understand your logic in not wanting him to go to Duke. You make it seem as if playing time is everything when it comes to what a player hopes to get out of playing in college -- that he HAS to play in order to achieve his goals.

But I think there is a reason that year in and year out why players FIGHT for PT at Duke. Because they have a legitimate chance to win a title, learn from the best (Coach K), and go to a school that will do as good a job as any as developing them for the next level. Not to mention that the national exposure is helpful.

Coach K has shown that any player that earns playing time will get playing time, regardless of what year he is. As for competition, Humphries will compete with Randolph, Deng and Williams for minutes at the SF and PF positions. Yes, there's a lot of talent there, but also some minutes. And definitely a lot of competition which can only improve his game. He will surely get at least 10 mpg as a freshman, which will provide good experience. And some of the frontcourt will inevitably thin out as Williams, Randolph and Deng are all potential early entry candidates.

I think you are jealous that he's not going to Minnesota, and its no secret your disdain for Duke. Face it, Humphries in the long run is making the best decision for himself. No player who was truly talented has ever sat the bench at Duke.


----------



## OZZY

> I think you are jealous that he's not going to Minnesota, and its no secret your disdain for Duke. Face it, Humphries in the long run is making the best decision for himself. No player who was truly talented has ever sat the bench at Duke.


 No I'm not jealous, if he went anywhere but Minnesota I don't really care. But Duke is stacked at the position Humphries plays. So common sense you would think that he should not go there. Just take Rick for example, if he went to Arizona no way he would be putting up the numbers he was on Minnesota. Rick improved more going to Minnesota than Arizona. No it wasn't because I like Minnesota, it was the fact that he got more playing time and that helped him develop faster. 

And Kris needs playing time I believe, I wish he was the star on a team and got the time great player get. But on Duke he is just another talented player fighting for playing time. 

Plan and simple he is probably a bench player on Duke but he would start anywhere else. And true it does depend on what you want out of college, but I always believe in the end succeeding in college doesn't mean as much as succeeding in the NBA.


----------



## JustinYoung

After landing one of the finest guards in the country, Rick Barnes and his staff hooked one of the finest frontcourt players in the country today. LaMarcus Aldridge, a 6-10 forward from Seagoville, TX said he'll play for the University of Texas. 

This marks the second big in state player for UT. He'll be a short timer in the Big 12 but he'll become one of the conference's best. He's in the mold of Chris Bosh/Drew Gooden. He still needs some polishing but a great player nonetheless. 

Dave Telep Reports Aldridge to Texas


----------



## JustinYoung

Darius Washington, the class of 2004 best scoring guard, is headed to Memphis according to the Orlando Sentinel.

The 6-1 guard is right up there with Allen Iverson and as far as being able to score at will from any spot on the hardwood. Washington has Ray Felton quickness to boot. He can really tickle the twine. This is a player that will be a force from the get go. 

Memphis is an interesting school for the Florida native. Is he going to be a one and done? He's good but not a pure point guard. He doesn't pass very often. If he does, its only to get it right back. But still...this is the Conference USA Freshman of the Year in 2005.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Darius Washington, the class of 2004 best scoring guard, is headed to Memphis according to the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> The 6-1 guard is right up there with Allen Iverson and as far as being able to score at will from any spot on the hardwood. Washington has Ray Felton quickness to boot. He can really tickle the twine. This is a player that will be a force from the get go.
> 
> Memphis is an interesting school for the Florida native. Is he going to be a one and done? He's good but not a pure point guard. He doesn't pass very often. If he does, its only to get it right back. But still...this is the Conference USA Freshman of the Year in 2005.


Sounds like Wagner all over again. You can bet that Calipari sold Washington on his ability to get him into the league as fast as he could, just like he did with Wagner. Without ever seeing Washington play and without even seeing a whole lot of Wagner I can tell that these two are probably at least a little bit similar.


----------



## JustinYoung

While Wagner and Washington are both amazing scorers, they are totally different in physical stature. Wagner is in the league because he can score from anywhere and he has the body to handle the league. Washington doesn't. That is why I'm surprised he committed to Memphis. He needs two years of school to develop his passing skills. But to answer your question, they are similiar when it comes to lighting up the scoring column.


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Gabriel Pruitt committs to USC!*

I am very surprised by this, but Gabriel Pruitt has committed to USC. He said last year that his dream was to be a Wildcat or Jayhawk. I think he was turned away by KU's loss of Roy Williams, and Bill Self's run at other PG's. 

I wouldn't hold this committment to form though. USC is loaded at the PG spot, and I wouldn't be surprised either Pruitt backs out of his commitment or one of the 5 PG's in the last two years transfers.


----------



## OZZY

Justin Young:


Have you seen Oklahoma recruit Longar Longar play yet? I think that kid could be a star some day, have to watch him against D1 competition but I think with his size and athletic skill he has a great upside!


----------



## Big_CKansas

*As I said before,*

The commitment by Pruitt towards USC is not too strong. According to Greg Hicks at PrepWestHoops, Pruitt is has not officially committed to USC. Gabriel would like to visit other schools but USC is at the top right now!


----------



## Hollis

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Justin Young:
> 
> 
> Have you seen Oklahoma recruit Longar Longar play yet? I think that kid could be a star some day, have to watch him against D1 competition but I think with his size and athletic skill he has a great upside!


I hope he does have great upside....he's going to a prep school next year I think.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Justin Young:
> 
> 
> Have you seen Oklahoma recruit Longar Longar play yet? I think that kid could be a star some day, have to watch him against D1 competition but I think with his size and athletic skill he has a great upside!


No I have not seen him play. Sorry.


----------



## Balla123456789

*Justin Young YA DEAD WRONG*

Shagari Alleyne is not from Africa and if he was ok. why is rated #22 in the nation ahead of such players as Von Wafer, Chris Paul, , JR Giddens , Kris Humphries , Jackie Butler , Michael Jones, and Brandon Bass they were all McDonald All-Americans
http://nbadraft.net/highschool.htm


----------



## Balla123456789

*Here are Some pics of the Big Fella in Action*

He is prolly 7-4 wit shoes on. cuz he is 7-3 wits socks


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Here are Some pics of the Big Fella in Action*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He is prolly 7-4 wit shoes on. cuz he is 7-3 wits socks


How much does he weight?


----------



## Balla123456789

260


----------



## JustinYoung

There's been a ton of committments of late. Let me go through them all:

Mike Williams - Texas. The Horns have the new fab five with Williams, LaMarcus Aldridge, Daniel Gibson, Dion Dowell and Conner Atchley. Amazing job by Rick Barnes and Co.

Al Jefferson - Arkansas. Wow what a shocker. He is the top player in the class of 2004 and will play for Stan Heath. I still can't believe it. Now will he actually go or enter the 2004 draft?

Donta Smith - Louisville
Charlie V - UConn
Dave McClure - Duke
Eric Price - Memphis
Linas Kleiza - Missouri He was the last remaining impact recruit of the 2003 class. Great, great player.
Jordan Farmer - UCLA Perfect PAC-10 guard
Robert Vaden - Indiana
Daryl Watkins - Syracuse 2003 class. A big body that will get big minutes, allowing Warrick to play more SF
Julian Sensley - Hawaii is his next stop.
Jordan Howell - Tennessee Former UGA recruit will stay in the SEC and go to the Vols. 
James Gist - Maryland There aren't many players playing as well as Gist right now. Great pick up for the Terps.
Ron Steele - Alabama Exit Mo Williams, enter Steele. 
Charlie White - Mississippi State He is one of my favorite players in the class of 2004.


----------



## STCBBall3

Shagari is not that good, but at 7-3 what college wouldn't want to work with him.

McClure, White, Jefferson are in the class of 2004.

Julian Sensley, he is from the class of 2001?!


----------



## STCBBall3

Yeah, Calipari tells all of his players that they will get to the league as fast as possible at Memphis. I think that is what happened with Sean Banks, a top 25 player, who could have gone to Maryland, NC State, Pitt or a bunch of schools but chose Memphis, and I know he wants to play in the league.


----------



## DaFuture

*Justin*

Eric Price has decommitted he is in limbo right now, the kid has more baggage than an airport terminal. He will be a junior and has already been to 3 schools and soon to b 4.


----------



## JustinYoung

I'm going to talk to Eric this week as well as Blair coach Joe Mantegna. Price said he wants to go to Duke and with Blair's new pipeline (Deng) it is a strong possibilty the Blue Devils could show interest. But with DeMarcus Nelson committed and their pursuit of Shaun Livingston and Greg Paulus, I wonder if they even offer him.


----------



## ATLien

I read that Felton might have a strong recruiting class for 2004. What would you know about that?


----------



## DaFuture

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> I'm going to talk to Eric this week as well as Blair coach Joe Mantegna. Price said he wants to go to Duke and with Blair's new pipeline (Deng) it is a strong possibilty the Blue Devils could show interest. But with DeMarcus Nelson committed and their pursuit of Shaun Livingston and Greg Paulus, I wonder if they even offer him.



It would take a miracle of biblical proportions for Eric to one be recruited by Duke, and two to qualify. It would be like mixing oil and water.


----------



## Big_CKansas

*Tar Heels get their man!*

Marvin Williams selects Roy Williams, I mean North Carolina. Today he committed to UNC. He was thier top prospect, and seemed to really want to play for Roy!

Also Corey Brewer committed to Florida.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

recent commits:

Top 20 PF DJ White to Indiana

Top 10 WF Josh Smith to Indiana

Top 75 PF Darnell Jackson to Kansas

Top 100 PF Robert Dozier to Memphis

Top 20 WF Shawne Williams to Memphis

Top 50 PF Kalen Grimes to Missouri

Top 50 WG Lorenzo Wade to Louisville

Top 25 PG Daniel Gibson has backed off his Texas verbal

Top 25 SG Joe Crawford has backed off his Michigan verbal


----------



## JustinYoung

Gibson is still committed to Texas but he said he wants to make sure it is the right decision. Roy Williams watched Gibson closely last night at the semi-finals of the Peach Jam. His shooting was amazing, knocking down three NBA range three pointers. Ironically, Williams and Rick Barnes were sitting in between a scout from the Kings. I can only imagine the conversations.


----------



## ATLien

Isn't it Josh Smith commits to NBA or is he gonna stay for 1 year.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Isn't it Josh Smith commits to NBA or is he gonna stay for 1 year.


Basically. But Josh isn't going to Indiana, he's NBA bound. The committment was more of a "I'm going to committ so people leave me alone" kind of a deal.

Being the big UGA fan that you are, he told me that he would have gone to Athens had Harrick still been there.


----------



## OriginalWildcat

Randolph Morris has lowered his list to two, Georgia Tech and Kentucky. He has an offer on the table from Kentucky, but I don't know about Georgia Tech. UK also has an offer to Josh Duncan of Cincinnati to play forward. Whoever commits first of those two UK will take.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

top 25 WG Dorrell Wright to DePaul


----------



## TM

Paulus visiting UNC today


----------



## TM

I just read from some other site that JR Smith is going to commit to UNC, possibly on Monday... 



> "I think it's pretty safe to say that," replied Jimmy Salmon, head coach of the Tim Thomas Playaz, when asked to confirm the offer from Williams. "I haven't heard anything at this time about a press conference yet, but he has gotten the offer he wanted. And that's to the best of my knowledge."


Here's the article from theinsiders.com


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Top 50 SG DeAaron Williams to Wisconsin, just beating out DePaul. Bo Ryan is really winning some battles these days...

Top 50 PG Jamar Butler has de-commited from Cincinatti, and should announce for Ohio State very soon. 

Top 100 G Vincent Banks has jumped on Butler's scholly offer. He originally commited to Miami-fl for 2003. 

Top 25 PG Sebastian Telfair has reportedly commited to Louisville, but at this point has not announced his decision. 

Freshman (that's the class of 2007, folks) F Taylor King has already verballed to UCLA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Glen Davis, 6-8 C, to LSU (5-star)
JR Smith, 6-5 SG, to UNC (5-star)
Josh Duncan, 6-7 PF, to Xavier (4-star)
Lorenzo Mata, 6-8 PF, to UCLA (4-star) 
Jason Horton, 6-1 PG, to Missouri (4-star)
Jamar Butler, 6-2 PG, to Ohio State (4-star)


----------



## TM

Marcus Ginyard to the Heels


----------



## Jonathan Watters

(4-star) 6-9 PF Mohammed Tangara to Arizona

Much-needed pickup for the Cats. Raw offensively, but very athletic, physical down low. Lots of upside.


----------



## TM

Paulus' Decision Coming Tomorrow



> He is expected to choose from a final list of Duke, Notre Dame, Xavier, and North Carolina. However Notre Dame and Duke are rumored to be the front-runners, with the Irish in the top spot.


According to his father, he's "keeping his options open," meaning he may end up being a 2 sport athlete... Most sources are saying he'll chose the Irish. Whichever team gets him will get a special kid.


----------



## TM

Paulus Decides on Duke

I'm glad the "sources" were wrong!!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Channing Toney, 6-3, SG, to Georgia (3-star)
Julius Lamptey, 7-0 C, to Oklahoma State (4-star)
Jamal Brown, 6-0 PG, to Oklahoma State (top JUCO)
Jackie Butler, 6-11 C, wavering on Mississippi State (4-star) 

Toney is the son of former NBA player Channing Toney. 

Lamptey is on his third school without ever setting foot on the court. Apparently he didn't qualify at Arkansas.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*A weekend of big commitments...*

Gavin Grant, 6-6 SF, to NC State (4 stars)
AJ Ratliff, 6-2 SG, to Indiana (4 stars)
Churchill Odia, 6-5 SF, to Xavier (4 stars)

Adding Grant to top 50 PF Cedric Simmons gives Herb Sendek the cornerstone for a very nice 2004 class. 

Ratliff is talented, though I am suprprised Mike Davis didn't go for a center. Nonetheless, Indiana could now have the top class in the country. 

Odia could develop into a star for Xavier - the next Romain Sato?


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Rico Tucker, a 5-11 combo G, committed to Minnesota yesterday. 

Tucker joins in-state recruits Spencer Tollackson, Miles Webb, and Dan Coleman, giving the Gophers a solid 2004 recruiting class.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*HUGE day of comitments...*

6-1 PG Josh Wright, to Syracuse (4-star)
6-8 PF Al Horford, to Michigan (4-star)
6-9 PF Shaun Pruitt, to Illinois (4-star)
6-8 PF Josh McRoberts to Duke (2005 4-star)

6-2 SG Isaiah Swann and 6-9 PF Davis Nwankwo both seem to be on the verge of commiting to Arizona

Josh Wright will start the dominoes falling in terms of where the top northeast PG's end up. Kyle Lowry was in the running for Syracuse's PG scholarship. Now, UConn and Pitt will battle it out. AJ Price also likes UConn, while Kansas is also putting up a fight.

The Horford commitment came out of nowhere, and could be a major one. Dave Telep thinks he is underrated. He joins 4-star SG Ron Coleman in the Michigan 2004 class. Amaker is still very much in the running for one-time Wolverine commitment Joe Crawford, and Michigan native Malik Hairston. Both have played their way into national top 20 lists. 

Pruitt made a tough decision between MSU and Illinois. He is new Illini coach Bruce Weber's first commit, while Tom Izzo recieved a double dose of bad news, as top-tier C recruit Alexander Kaun has eliminated the Spartans. 

McRoberts gives Duke another early commit for the class of 2005, to go along with equally touted PG Greg Paulus.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

blabla great work...just wanted to clarify that four posts ago your statement should read channing toney son of andrew toney


----------



## ATLien

does UGA have a shot at Rajon Rondo?


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> does UGA have a shot at Rajon Rondo?


Maybe. If he decides to come for a visit, then the chances are pretty good. If he doesn't UGA may say screw you. He's cancelling a ton of visits and people are getting fed up.


----------



## ATLien

Is Randolph Morris a lock for GT? I heard he's looking at Kentucky also, much rather see him there.


----------



## JustinYoung

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Is Randolph Morris a lock for GT? I heard he's looking at Kentucky also, much rather see him there.


He was a lock but not anymore. I think he goes to UK if he goes to college at all.


----------



## ATLien

Ah thats good to here, thanks


----------



## bender

Williams and Mercer to Georgia. South Gwinnett tandem commits


----------



## ATLien

Great coup by CDF... what about Robert Dozier and Randolph Morris? UGA is on both their radars.. Morris has said UGA is back in it, along with the NBA Kentucky and GT.. but if UK gets Rondo, they will not have room. And if Hewitt leaves, he wont go to tech

and if pigs fly... ah j/k. what do u guys think


----------



## UKfan4Life

According to Joe Crawford's dad, Crawford going to Kentucky is almost iminent. Also, Rajon Rondo is a mere 2 weeks away from deciding whether to go to Louisville or Kentucky.

_Rondo, who attended Kentucky's game at Tennessee on Tuesday, said he expected to commit within the next two weeks. "I'm not going to wait too long," he said.

Kentucky's interest in Rondo, which began about three weeks ago, got Crawford's attention. Joseph Crawford Sr. made his son's commitment to the Cats seem like a done deal.

"I wouldn't say Joe's in love with Kentucky, but he's infatuated with Kentucky," the prospect's father said. "I think it'd be perfect for Joe. He's leaning heavily toward Kentucky, put it that way. It's imminent."_

The Kentucky Herald Leader


----------



## UKfan4Life

UK received a verbal commitment from 4 star recruit (by Rivals.com) Rajon Rondo as reported by UKBlueInMyBlood who heard it on a TV station in Kentucky.


----------



## UKfan4Life

What a week for Kentucky! Joe Crawford just commited to UK!!!! Man!!!


----------



## a

Whats up with Kentucky signing Adam Williams. I don't know if you've seen him but he looked like a d2 or d3 prospect to me this summer. Not impressive at all.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan

Does anybody know or heard of Dan Magrino, he is a freshman at some collage, and supposed to be a above-average PF/C, he's a good friend of mine so if anyone has any infomation on him let me know asap.....


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>a</b>!
> Whats up with Kentucky signing Adam Williams. I don't know if you've seen him but he looked like a d2 or d3 prospect to me this summer. Not impressive at all.


He's Jeff Sheppard re-born. He'll have plenty of developing to do. Thankfully we have the right coach to do it.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>a</b>!
> Whats up with Kentucky signing Adam Williams. I don't know if you've seen him but he looked like a d2 or d3 prospect to me this summer. Not impressive at all.


To free up a scholarship for Randolph Morris, Tubby suggested going to prep school for Adam Williams. Adam gave it plenty of thought and actually agreed to it. This means he won't be at UK until 2005. Thank you for taking one for the team Adam Williams.

http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/sports/colleges/university_of_kentucky/8444296.htm


----------



## a

thats great news for kentucky. i wonder if adam will even start at oak ridge if thats in fact where he goes.


----------



## prjose

David Huetras 


Ricky Sanchez


^ keep a eye on these guys


----------



## hobojoe

Walter Hodge committed to the University of Florida. I don't have any official word on this, but I went to watch him tonight and he wasn't playing, multiple people told me it was because he had recently committed to Florida and wasn't going to risk injury.


----------



## TM

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Just posted this in the ACC forum, but Scheyer's Regular Season Ends; Talks to TDD

I think it's gonna come down to Illinois & Duke


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=397489

Herb Pope to Pittsburgh


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

More Updates

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=447713

In Brandon Rush's profile there is a story that says he is not going to the NBA.

Scott Christopherson commited to Marquett, he is one of the top players for 2007

http://story.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=2...URL=http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/361685.html


----------



## Kirk20

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Wish I had insider to Rivals.com or Scouts


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*



Kirk20 said:


> Wish I had insider to Rivals.com or Scouts


I do to but I just read the headlines to get the important info.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Anorther Update:

http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/content.asp?cid=401546

Ohio State get's Rivals number 3 ranked player for the class of 2006.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

http://story.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=2...URL=http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/368726.html

Jamont Gordon is going to Miss. St

http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/367548.html

Damion James is going to Oklahoma


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Recruit Updates*



TonyM said:


> Just posted this in the ACC forum, but Scheyer's Regular Season Ends; Talks to TDD
> 
> I think it's gonna come down to Illinois & Duke


 I heard on the radio that he's still considering those two schools.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

thanks for the updates!


----------



## TM

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Kelvin Sampson is stocking up...

Reynolds Finds His Match 

Scott Reynolds #42









Last week, he picked up Top 25 recruit, Damion James


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Taylor King is going to Decommit from UCLA.

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1151928


----------



## TM

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Any idea why? I also wonder why he gave a verbal so early. I saw Gonzaga was on his list. Do you know what his top schools are now? I watched the couple highlight reels and like what I saw. He can finish with either hand. He's a lefty so that's always a plus. He can step out and knock down the three, even with a defender in his face. He's on a pretty good AAU team from what I saw too.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*



TonyM said:


> Any idea why? I also wonder why he gave a verbal so early. I saw Gonzaga was on his list. Do you know what his top schools are now? I watched the couple highlight reels and like what I saw. He can finish with either hand. He's a lefty so that's always a plus. He can step out and knock down the three, even with a defender in his face. He's on a pretty good AAU team from what I saw too.



I don't know why he decommited, My best guess on his top teams are.

Tier 1 - North Carolina, Arizona, Gonzaga, Washington

Tier 2 - UConn, Syarcuse, UCLA


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Greg Oden and Mike Conley narrow college choices.

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/3572942


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

David Lighty is going to Ohio State.

http://story.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=2...URL=http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/375306.html


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

dear god MAtta is recruitng well.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Here is Scouts new 2006 top 100 list, lots of new faces. 

http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/424341.html


----------



## TM

*Re: Recruit Updates*



KJay said:


> dear god MAtta is recruitng well.


BJ Mullens : 2008 Center


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

As song as you get one Monster it just seems like you get them all.

2007 West Coast Power Foward



> 1) Darnell Gant, 6-8, Los Angeles (Calif.) Crenshaw
> 2) Taylor King, 6-6, Santa Ana (Calif.) Mater Dei
> 3) Morgan Grim, 6-7, Riverton (Utah) High
> 4) Garrett Green, 6-8, Woodland Hills (Calif.) Taft
> 5) Kenton Walker, 6-7, Scripps Ranch (Calif.) High


http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/426453.html

Taylor King?


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

where's that Beasley kid ranked?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: Recruit Updates*

My All Star Team for 2006:

C - Greg Oden - Any questions?

PF - Derrick Caracter - I like his size and his FT stroke makes me think he will be able to step out a little in the future. He seems to be the best _true_ PF in the 2006 class.

SF - Kevin Durant - I really liked what I saw on video from him. He has a nice shooting stroke and great size. He may be my favorite player in the '06 class.

SG - Daequan Cook - I liked his deep ball and athleticism. His mid range game stood out. Should be a cornerstone for OSU for some time.

PG - Demond Carter - Something special with this kid. Perfect shooting stroke and can hit it from deep.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

that's going to be one hell of a mcdonald's game.


----------



## TM

*Re: Recruit Updates*



Ghost said:


> Taylor King?


Haven't heard of King? I've seen video. Solid player. Big kid, but can step out and stroke it. Good passer too. Four star at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised to see him move up before it's over.



KJay said:


> where's that Beasley kid ranked?


#2 right behind Mayo. Already verballed to Charlotte.

I prefer Lawson over Carter. He's like Felton at that age only better. I haven't seen Cook, but I have seen Ellington. If UNC can get them all on campus... Yikes!


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

I meant that I am very Suprised to see Taylor King listed as a Power Foward since he is such a good shooter.


----------



## BigMike

*Re: Recruit Updates*

I'd be surprised to see King moved up to a 5 star. He used to be the consensus #1 player in his class as a freshman, but has only improved minimally since.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

The Former Number 1 ranked player of 2006 is Going to Louisville.

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1112183


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

thanks for the update man.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*

Paul Harris to Syarcuse.

http://scouthoops.scout.com/2/429694.html



> Paul Harris rocked the Reebok ABCD Camp in early July. Two weeks later, his world was rocked when he lost G.C. Ballers teammate Miquel Respress who collapsed and died at an AAU tournament in California.
> At that point, a scheduled press conference was tabled as Harris put off announcing his collegiate destination. At a Friday press conference, the former Niagara Falls star committed to Syracuse over Pittsburgh on the campus of his old high school.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

known about this one for two years here in town, good pickup if he makes it to campus.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

anymore updates?


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*



KJay said:


> anymore updates?



Spencer Hawes is Down to North Carolina and Washington and will decied next week.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Recruit Updates*



Ghost said:


> Spencer Hawes is Down to North Carolina and Washington and will decied next week.


gut feeling is he stays in town and goes to the u of w.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*



rainman said:


> gut feeling is he stays in town and goes to the u of w.



I think he will end up at UNC.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

yeah hopefully so Arthur can end up at KU


----------



## Ghost

*Re: Recruit Updates*



KJay said:


> yeah hopefully so Arthur can end up at KU



Arthur is a lock for KU IMO.


----------



## KJay

*Re: Recruit Updates*

hope so.


----------



## TM

Saw that this kind of thread was doing pretty well over in the college football forum, so I thought we'd give it a try.

Go ahead and start it off with this article...

OJ Mayo & Bill Walker: HS Phenoms (Part IV)

Where these two gonna end up?


----------



## TM

A couple of 2007 recruits made commitments today

Nolan Smith Is A Blue Devil









Taylor King Commits To Duke


----------



## DaBruins

Boo on Taylor King. It was a huge story when he committed to us as an 8th grader, and some of us were suspect on him honoring that early of a commitment. Well apparently he got soured on us when we recruited James Keefe to play a similar position and decided to leave us for Duke. One more reason to hate Duke.

Edit: King obviously has talent but he hasnt developed as much as people thought he would back when he was the top player in his class a few years ago. I think he'll make a good impact though.


----------



## crazyfan

i had though taylor king had committed to arizona or UCLA or some west coast school.
taylor king's obviously a shooter and maybe a bigger version of redick?


anyway i think mayo and walker will end going to some prep school before jumping to the pros


----------



## Ghost

crazyfan said:


> i had though taylor king had committed to arizona or UCLA or some west coast school.
> taylor king's obviously a shooter and maybe a bigger version of redick?
> 
> 
> anyway i think mayo and walker will end going to some prep school before jumping to the pros



I think both will end up at Gonzaga(I really mean Indiana)


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> A couple of 2007 recruits made commitments today
> 
> Nolan Smith Is A Blue Devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor King Commits To Duke


That's great for Duke. Out here in Madison, Wisconsin the only 2007 recruit I care about is Keaton Nankivil. When he correctly decides to never leave his hometown of Madison, then I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## ben I.U. fan

IS I.U. goin to get any quality recruits this year?????


----------



## vadimivich

Darrell Arthur looks like a very strong possibility for Indiana.


----------



## TM

Recruiting targets enjoy win



> UCLA's student section included Kevin Love and Kyle Singler in their pregame roll call, and a group of students painted letters on their chest spelling out their names.





> "I came here to get a better feel for the college, a better feel for the coaches, and I think I accomplished that," Singler said. "I sat down with one of the academic advisers. It was very important. Growing up, I loved to always watch basketball. I always seemed to see Duke. Growing up, I would always like seeing them play."


----------



## TM

Can you believe these two goobers are two of the more highly sought after players in the class of 2007?








:laugh:


----------



## Priest

hopefully they'll go to duke


----------



## zagsfan20

I think they'll end up at UCLA...


----------



## TM

I'm guessing Love to UCLA & Singler to Duke


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> I'm guessing Love to UCLA & Singler to Duke


I think its going to be a package deal...


----------



## TM

are you kevin love? its funny how the only one to consistently mention "package deal" is love.


----------



## DaBruins

if we get both i think you may as well hang up a banner right now. Hopefully we can do the same with just Love. Love is ours to lose and as of now i think UCLA has the slight edge on Singler but i get the feeling he may end up at Duke even after they got the commit from Taylor King. I'm kinda glad King decided for Duke because had he not, Singler would've been a lock there.


----------



## TM

They put the whole dadgom cheerleading team around him. of course UCLA has the lead


----------



## DaBruins

btw TM, i've always wondered, whats your association with UCLA? Doesnt seem like theyre your #1 team but obviously you still like 'em...


----------



## TM

I'm a huge, huge John Wooden fan. If I had grown up on the West coast, I'd most likely be a hard core Bruins fan. Unfortunately, there aren't too many UCLA games shown east of the Mississippi. I like to see them do well, I just don't see enough of them to talk too intelligently about them.


----------



## jack-as s

*College recruting from basketball camps?*

Hi, 

Im a european 18-year old basketball player from Europe. This upcoming summer I'm supposed to visit a basket ball camp somewhere in USA (Not sure which one yet). My question is that if I during the camp play well enough is it possible that some scouts could take notice of my skills (or the lack there of) and maybe offer me somekind of scholarship etc. If so how much difference does it make which camp I go to?

Thanks

Ps. Sorry if I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Dissonance

I have a question. Since OSU are on probation, does this mean they can't go to the NCAA tourney next yr or for next 2-3 yrs? Or is it just restictions on scholarhips or something else? If that is the case about not being able to go to the tourney, I wonder if all those recruits especially Oden are looking around possibly?


----------



## ATLien

OSU didn't get any postseason bans..


----------



## Dissonance

TheATLien said:


> OSU didn't get any postseason bans..



ah ok. Yeah, I wasn't sure. Just heard "probation"


----------



## DaBruins

looks like our final four run might be very fruitful when it comes to recruiting other players then just Love and Singler. Alex Legion has just re-opened his recruiting.

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1151935


----------



## TM

You think Singler is a UCLA lean now?


----------



## DaBruins

TM said:


> You think Singler is a UCLA lean now?


i still think its 50/50


----------



## jsm27

Has anyone heard anything more about Jason Bennett's flirtation with Kansas State with Huggins there? I am assuming if O.J. Mayo and Bill Walker commit, it may not be until next year. I would expect a decision from Bennett would come soon, considering he is less than two months from graduatiing.


----------



## TM

I think everyone's just assuming Bennett will commit there. That's probably why you haven't really heard anything new about it.

EDIT: He's got a news conference scheduled for Wednesday


----------



## jsm27

Thanks TM. I had not heard about the conference. If someone sees it, can they post something? Thanks.


----------



## iverson101

There's a reason why Singler didn't commit to Duke when he made his visit, like everyone expected him to. That reason is Roy Williams. The scholarships might not be there in the end, but don't count UNC out of it. Singler likes UNC alot more than you think. Also, Howlands 200% fullcourt press on Love through the media etc. may have had negative effects on UCLA's chances.


----------



## TM

> NC State is on nat'l TV maybe 3-4x a year






> Singler likes UNC alot more than you think.


you believe everything you read on those UNC message boards :sad:

BTW, you can't start yanking scholarships away from your football players and giving them to your basketball players. :laugh: If that were the case, Duke would have somewhere around 20-30 to work with from the lacross team. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins

rumor is we got a verbal from 4-star combo guard Russell Westbrook for this upcoming season

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=1949285

this may or may not have something to do with Farmar and the draft.


----------



## DaBruins

well Farmar hasn't declared for the draft yet but it looks like he's expected to do so. Arron Afflalo has just declared according to the Daily News BUT has NOT hired an agent. We need at least one of these guys back for next year to make another run at the title.

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3729144


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Taylor King is awsome i watched him play earlier this year can shoot lights out from the perimeter and can be just as effective in the post...Mcroberts will love having him on the floor with him and Paulos


----------



## TM

Duke was lucky to get McRoberts back for a second year. Don't expect a 3rd.


----------



## TM

Mayo breaks his silence


----------



## FSH

What are Mayo top 10 schools?


----------



## kansasalumn

arthur commits to Kansas. wow what rotation next season


----------



## KJay

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> What are Mayo top 10 schools?


 KState is one


----------



## TM

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> What are Mayo top 10 schools?


I'll take a stab at it. Along with KSU...

Southern Cal, Ohio State, Cincy, Indiana, UK, Louisville, UNC, Texas, UConn


----------



## FSH

Thanks i know he listed Syracuse at one point and we need a PG but i really didnt think he would come to Syracuse..And even without Mayo Syracuse still got a hell of a class as of right now they are rivals number 1 and by the end of recruiting they will be still in top 5..


----------



## TM

Tarheels, Buckeyes atop recruiting rankings


----------



## TM

Great pickup yesterday for Billy the Kid...

Dan Werner Makes Decision

He may not play much this coming season, but he and and Calathes will be deadly from outside.


----------



## Ghost

Greg Oden had wrist surgery.


----------



## Brian34Cook

HOOPS RECRUITING: Decision Time For Tyus
By Franz Beard
GatorCountry.com Managing Editor
Date: Jun 27, 2006










It's getting close to crunch time for Alex Tyus, the multi-talented 6-9 forward out of Cincinnati's Harmony Christian School. He hasn't quite made up his mind where he's going to play college basketball next year but the choice will be made in the next few days and it's a neck-and-neck three-team race to the very end.

Alex Tyus will be choosing between Florida, Illinois and Ohio State in the next few days.

http://florida.scout.com/2/542837.html


----------



## Brian34Cook

The shoes have dropped I believe..

June 29: Evan Turner commits to Ohio State
June 30: Demetri McCamey commits to Illinois
July 1: Alex Tyus commits to Florida????


----------



## Ghost

OJ Mayo had a unoffical Visit to USC


----------



## TM

USA Basketball Training Camp 

Just a few snipits 



> The word filtering around the trials is that [Singler] is on the verge of committing to Duke.





> The son of the late NBA player Derek Smith, Nolan looked like a young Johnny Dawkins out there.


----------



## DaBruins

what does Seth Davis know that we dont? Probably nothing. I doubt Singler will commit anywhere anytime soon. He's been playing it very cool and i think he'll continue to do so for a few more months.


----------



## Ghost

What are the rosters at the camp?


----------



## TM

DaBruins said:


> what does Seth Davis know that we dont? Probably nothing.


At least that's what you're hoping

Ghost, this isn't the camp. It's the U18 games. The USA advanced to the medal round last night with a win over Brazil.


----------



## Ghost

TM said:


> At least that's what you're hoping
> 
> Ghost, this isn't the camp. It's the U18 games. The USA advanced to the medal round last night with a win over Brazil.




oh, so no under the radar type guys I guess.


----------



## TM

Ghost said:


> oh, so no under the radar type guys I guess.


Stanley Robinson is a top rated recruit, but I don't know that he's getting the recognition that some of the others are getting. He could turn out to be a big, big time player for Jim Calhoun.

Johnny Flynn is another future (2007) Big East player (Syracuse) that some maybe haven't heard of. He's been playing well too.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Gordon hoping to lure buddy
North Central star trying to persuade Chicago point guard to join him at Illinois
By Jeff Rabjohns [email protected]*










Eric Gordon is joining another summer team for one tournament in July. He'll be playing with Mean Streets Express out of Illinois in the prestigious Peach Jam with one goal in mind.

"I want to get Derrick Rose to go to Illinois with me," Gordon said. "I want people to see us play on the same team and see how good we are together."

Gordon, a shooting guard from North Central High School, and Rose, a point guard from Chicago Simeon, are both ranked among the top 10 players in the nation in the 2007 class.

The Peach Jam is an invitation-only event July 12-15 in North Augusta, S.C. Gordon, who has been playing with Indiana Elite out of Bloomington, and Rose have known each other for two years. If Gordon is successful in getting Rose to join him at Illinois, the Illini would have three nationally ranked players joining the backcourt next year.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060702/SPORTS02/607020438/-1/ZONES04

I trying not to get too excited.. or get excited about any of this but it's a step maybe..


----------



## TM

Arizona Camp Game Log: Elite pick-up edition









Arizona Camp: Early scrimmages entertain









Video: Andy Poling - being recruited by schools like Gonzaga and Arizona









Sounds like whoever gets Luke Babbit (2008) is going to get a special player


----------



## Ghost

TM said:


> Arizona Camp Game Log: Elite pick-up edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona Camp: Early scrimmages entertain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video: Andy Poling - being recruited by schools like Gonzaga and Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like whoever gets Luke Babbit (2008) is going to get a special player





I really hope Gonzaga doesn't loose Andy Poling he will most likely be the first High School All-American to sign with Gonzaga.


----------



## Ron Mexico

OJ Mayo commits to USC still skeptical he will even play a minute of college bball


----------



## TM

like you, ron - i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## TM

Kyle Singler on Duke campus this weekend. Let's hope the football team's performance has no bearing on his decision


----------



## Dissonance

TM said:


> Kyle Singler on Duke campus this weekend. Let's hope the football team's performance has no bearing on his decision



Too bad he didn't see last week then :angel:


----------



## TM

:dead:


----------



## bball2223

Any news on Derrick Rose lately?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

bball2223 said:


> Any news on Derrick Rose lately?


With the unofficial official verbal of Singler to Duke (following a visit to KU to my understanding), Rose will likely be given an offer from UCLA now... That said, it's hard to tell who's running the show. His older brother was clearly calling the shots, but UCLA wasn't on _his_ list, only Derrick's. I think he'll go wherever Don Sonny tells him to. I think Indiana and UCLA are Sonny's 2, although lately someone has come up with the boneheaded idea that KU could be a marquee marketing spot (they have the Midwest bias against them to start with). I don't see DePaul or Memphis as being real players at all (they hardly see national TV time, particularly in the case of DePaul). DePaul insiders will tell you they are the front runners, but unless Don Sonny doesn't front Reggie's living expenses, Derrick has no need to stay in town. 

I can't imagine he choses DePaul or Memphis (two or three years ago, it might be different for Memphis though), and KU doesn't have marketing appeal IMO... 

So, Don Sonny tells Reggie, who in turn tells Derrick: Indiana or UCLA IMO, although if he's confident in play speaking for itself KU is also in the mix.

Just my 2 cents, but mostly fishing (except for the part about DePaul insiders being deluded into thinking they're in the lead to some extent).


----------



## TM

Father Singler speaks


----------



## Brian34Cook

Eric Gordon spurns Illinois for.. INDIANA.. :curse:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=300196


----------



## 2010Illini

What a tool...

He handled this situation in the worst way possible. He has been saying he's still committed to UI the last few months and pulls this **** on the day of Midnight Madness...It should be a day for fans to get excited about the upcoming season and their program...now Bruce will be fielding Gordon questions all bleeping day.

He could have at least had the decency to reopen his committment early like so many others...

All I can say is when Sanctions and EJ walk into the Hall a year and a half from now the Krush will be louder than ever before...


----------



## AUNDRE

*#1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*



> North Central High School basketball star Eric Gordon has told the University of Illinois that he will play for Indiana University next year, according to a person with connections to the Fighting Illini athletic department.
> 
> Eric Gordon appeared to change his mind about Illinois after Kelvin Sampson was hired to coach at Indiana. - Star file photo
> 
> Gordon is expected to formally announce his intentions tonight at Hoosier Hysteria.
> One of the most coveted recruits in the nation, the star guard called Illinois coach Bruce Weber late Thursday night to say he would be playing for IU.
> 
> Rated as the No. 1 player in the nation in the 2007 Class by one scout, Gordon is considered one of the front runners for national player of the year honors.
> 
> Gordon had been taking a long look at Indiana since Kelvin Sampson was hired in March. Gordon initially made a verbal commitment to Illinois when Mike Davis was the coach at IU.
> 
> Landing Gordon is a major recruiting coup for Sampson and his staff.
> 
> Hes rated #1 by Scout, and #2 by Rivals. Now the chances of landing #3 ranked (Rivals) Derrick Rose goes way up because they want to play together.
> 
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061013/SPORTS0601/61013028






also says Rose will be on his way there because they want to ball together,


anyone hear a sound?


yep, thats the sound of Illinois fans hearts breaking.... Indiana Hoosiers are back on the come up





also

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061013/SPORTS0203/610130440/1004/SPORTS


^says MTV is in talks with North Central High and may do a show on MTV about their college basketball


----------



## 2010Illini

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

UI is bigger than EJ...Bruce will continue to develop NBA talent and _Sampson_ will continue to put 1 in the league every 10 years or so...

The kid screwed over Bruce in the worst way possible...I have so much to say on the subject buts it 3:30 and I'm exhausted.

Oh and if Rose doesnt go to Memphis I'll be shocked...

Lastly, a note to EJ...check out the Pacers/Jazz game comin up...you'll notice 3 Illini runnin the floor.

:naughty: _- TM_


----------



## Ron Mexico

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

when is natinonal signing day


----------



## TM

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

I think it's somewhere around Nov. 10... The other date is in April, I think. Maybe somewhere around the 12th. I'm sure someone around here knows for sure.


----------



## TM

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

Singler could change basketball



> "He can play and defend so many different positions. There is not a thing he can't do on the court," Meyer said. "So whatever need a team might have, Singler can fill it. He also is capable of being a great role player as well as being the go-to guy."


----------



## TM

Rumble on the Ridge 



> Greg Monroe, a 6-10, 226-pound combo forward and Scout.com’s top-ranked junior in the country and someone who has interest in the University of Arkansas, headlines the standouts at the event in Forrest City on Nov. 23-25.


----------



## Ghost

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*



TM said:


> Singler could change basketball



lol at Singler changing basketball.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

Simeon's Rose giving Illinois a late look
October 26, 2006
BY CLYDE TRAVIS 

Simeon senior Derrick Rose, the top-rated point guard in the country, has reconsidered and will take an unofficial visit to Illinois.

Rose and his older brother Reggie will be in Champaign on Friday and will attend the Blue and Orange game, a scrimmage by the Illinois basketball team.

''Sometimes you have to step back and re-evaluate the whole process,'' Reggie Rose said. ''We don't want to look back after it's all over and too late and realize we made the wrong decision.

''We have discussed it with some close confidants and believe Illinois is a great place. The school has a great [basketball] program and it is in our home state. And no decision would be valid without giving Illinois a serious look.''

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/preps/111698,CST-SPT-rose26.article

WTF? Cool!


----------



## TM

*Re: #1 Rated Recruit Eric Gordon Chooses Indiana*

After all you guys have been through, I hope for your sake he ends up there.

By the way, Kyle Singler has a 3pm news conference on Friday. I'm sweating this one out.


----------



## Palehosefan

just heard Singler to Duke...


----------



## TM

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico

is Duke going to go after a PG?


----------



## TM

They're going to hope that Nolan Smith can develop enough ball-handling skills to at least back up Paulus. I'm sure the next big 2008 or 2009 target for them will be a PG.


----------



## rainman

TM said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


is it official yet?, you are probably still celebrating if it is. more than one expert (no not me) has said this kid will be the best player from this class, and that includes love, mayo and co. if he grows an inch or two he's going to be off the charts. good news for duke also is he looks like a 3 year guy, just a guess.


----------



## TM

Kyle Singler Makes It Official 



> “Next fall, I will be attending Duke University,” Singler told the media and well wishers packed into the South Medford High School gym. "I felt very comfortable [with Duke], and that was a key for me."


----------



## bender

Iowa State recieved a commitment from Germany U20 national team member Lucca Staiger about two weeks ago. No one mentioned it yet, leaving me to do it. Staiger is a very bulky guard, he'll be a solid D1 player, but not outstanding.

I wonder why no school is recruiting Antoine Diot from INSEP (France). He is clearly the best player of the "2007 class" in Europe, he won the MVP trophy of the U16 Europeans in 2005 by a friggin' mile. He would make a very good D1 player. But thus far I heard no one recruiting him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Rose will attend Memphis.. thank god it wasnt Indiana!


----------



## bender

James Anderson, #34 recruit of 2007 by rivals.com, is going to announce his decision in a press conference tomorrow 1 pm. He's 50-50 between Kansas and Oklahoma State.


----------

